# New baby seems "off"



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I just had my first (of my two) summer kiddings yesterday morning 6:30am....2 girls and a boy! Everything went well, mama did great, cleaned them off and had everyone nursing. I started noticing though over the last 36 hours that the little boy just doesn't seem right. As I said to my husband "my goat-mommy senses are tingling!" because I just think there's something going on. First of all, his ears are flopped over (like a dogs) not the little perky ears like a normal ND and like his sister's and mom & dad's. I've never seen ears like that on a ND. when he sleeps (which is a LOT compared to his sisters) he's like knocked O-U-T. When I approach, the girls pop up and get up to stand if their mama stands up, but he stays passed out. I'll call to them, she'll call to him, and he doesn't wake up (and he sleeps with his head lying on the ground, not laying upright like a normal goat) It's not until I touch him that he startles awake and jumps up. I'm wondering if he can hear? I also noticed last night that his belly seemed empty as compared to the other two fat healthy looking bellies on his sisters, so I watched for a while to make sure he was nursing. I ended up putting him under her and then he very obviously could not find his way anymore, (he was bumping up on her stomach and not moving from that spot, she was trying her best to help him, but he obviously didn't get it) I had to physically put the teat into his mouth each time for him to start suckling. I'm very concerned that he's not eating enough. When he is awake he isn't jumping around playing yet like the girls, he mainly stands there and cries instead of walking or moving although he is strong and kicking around and vocal if I pick him up. It's almost as if he's got something wrong mentally maybe. I'm thinking he needs to be pulled and put on a bottle. Sorry for the lonnnnnng story, if anyone has any ideas (or has seen the ears like this on a ND, I still find it so strange) I would appreciate any suggestions of help. Thanks!!! I'll attach some pics so you can see him, sorry they're not great, it was dark when I took them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He didn't get enough selenium in the womb. He needs a Bo.Se dose. If given before he's 24 hours old it can be given orally.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree, selenium and I would also do B-Complex. Help him latch every 2-4 hours as much as you can for the next few days, or if its easier supplement him with a bottle but leave him with the doe & siblings. He should perk up & turn around!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd also be weighing them daily for at least a week with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok thanks! I will definitely do that. I have B Complex injectable and the selenium I will have to get. I already have a bottle filled from his mama just in case, but I'm going to keep trying to latch him. On a side note, these darn kids are all nursing out of the same side of her bag! They're making me nuts hahaha. I've already had to milk her out twice from the other side because she was going to burst! And I know she's not clogged, so I don't get it. I just keep trying to redirect them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Grab one kid, the same kid each time and try to get that kid to take the other side. It is a matter of teaching, there is another side there. Any time you are out there, put that kid onto that other teat. Eventually the kid will claim it.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

And have you ever seen those flipped over ears on a ND? They're cute as a button, but surprised the heck outta me! Haha


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The ears are likely just a result of muscle weakness due to the selenium deficiency but possible also they were smooshed against the amniotic sac wall in utero!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Some of my kids have been born with puppy ears but not as extreme as his. I always hope they'll keep them but they straighten out after a couple weeks. Is his muzzle (is that what it's called in goats?) unusually short or is it just his very cute markings making it look that way to me?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Now that you mention it, his face does look a little smushed. Can you get a better side pic in the light?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes! His face is very stunted. I noticed that immediately but I thought maybe I was just over analyzing because of the ears. Coupled with the ears, it has to be due to something going on right? He is doing much better this afternoon, has finally grasped (no pun intended!) nursing on his own! And seems a little more "with it". I will go back there and take another pic of him now and post it in just a moment...


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's not too bad. And his bite looks ok. Did you get him BoSe yet? You'll have to get it from a vet


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I would also investigate the selenium levels in your area to see if in the future you need to give a dose to the mama as a prevention. Good luck! All your babies are cute.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

No I haven't been able to get the BoSe yet, hopefully tomorrow. He definitely has me scratching my head, because he goes back and forth seeming out of it and then acting ok. Just now I went to check on him and he literally walked over to his mama and stood under her mouth and just stared up at it....for a few minutes.....very odd. And then he was trying to lay down by putting his back end down first, kinda like a dog, it took him a minute or two to figure out he was doing something wrong and then he kneeled like he should and was able to lay down. Would a selenium deficiency affect his brain function? Perhaps he's not back to a good level yet and it's making him a little loopy (for lack of a better term) or like in a fog....


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Those little kids all extra super cute. I'm sure someone would buy him as a pet wether even if his conformation is a little unusual.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you get the B complex into him?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes, gave B but thinking maybe I should give again? What dosage would you do? I was thinking 1 cc per 25lbs (4 per 100) and I gave him .08cc just to make sure I didn't give him too much (if that's a bad thing with B I don't know). I think I should weigh him again this afternoon and give him another small dose. Couldn't hurt right?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

And thank you Catharina! My buck has been producing some gorgeous kids this year! These are the first that have the base black color with the tricolor markings! I love it. My last ones were tan base. This mama is all black tho, so I should have guessed lol. My other mama has about another 1-2 weeks to go and we'll see how she does!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If he is a Nigerian, give 1/4cc. If full size, give half cc. The .08 was too little.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can squeeze the oil of a 400IU vitamin E gel into his mouth to help him absorb selenium more efficiently too.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you for all the help!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

So how's he doing?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

He's actually doing great! His ears have even started standing up, after I was kind of getting attached to the soft cute little puppy ears! Lol. I'm lucky that my girl Mellie is such an awesome mommy, she always does a great job with her kids, and this time even with 3, she is keeping them all fat and happy! Now fingers crossed when my other mama pops in like 1-2 weeks, everything goes smoothly.


----------

